# Back from NYC - What'd I miss?!



## purrtykitty (Oct 7, 2009)

Pigments:  Bright Fuschia & Polished Ivory, Inglot No. 80 (it's in the little round pot), Illamasqua Incite (in the diamond pot)
Lipstick:  Show Orchid
Eyeshadows:  Gilt by Association, Cinderfella, Inglot No. 434 (not pictured Indian Ink pro pan...it was hiding in the bag and was almost thrown away!!)
Lipglosses:  Illamasqua Electrify, My Favourive Pink, Runway Fave, Soft Dazzle, Creme Allure, Inglot No. 51, Inglot No. 38
Bases:  Greasepaint Stick V, Chromalines in Black Black, Pure White, Hi-Def Cyan, Process Magenta

Nail Polish Haul - I'm still waiting for 5 to arrive!!  These are just what I've bought in the past two weeks...not in NYC, lol!






I won't list everything, but just ask and I'll tell ya what the color is!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2009)

Great haul!!! Enjoy all your goodies! Hope you had a great trip


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Oct 7, 2009)

Love the haul


----------



## n_c (Oct 7, 2009)

Awesome haul, enjoy!


----------



## Sass (Oct 7, 2009)

Lovely haul!!!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Oct 7, 2009)

awesome haul...I'm loving the look of High def Cyan and Process Magneta! Can you please do a swatch of those?


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 7, 2009)

^^Sure, no problem!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_awesome haul...I'm loving the look of High def Cyan and Process Magneta! Can you please do a swatch of those?_

 
There are some swatches of Cyan and process Magenta here >>> http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...p-09-a-142390/


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 7, 2009)

Nice haul!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 7, 2009)

Swatches posted here:  http://www.specktra.net/forum/f217/m...0/#post1794517


----------



## lushious_lips (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice haul.


----------



## Face2Mac (Oct 9, 2009)

Nailpolish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Black Chromaline


----------



## gemmel06 (Oct 9, 2009)

Loving the haul!! hope you enjoy


----------



## Boasorte (Oct 9, 2009)

nice haul, hope u had fun here in NYC


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 12, 2009)

How did I miss this?!?  Awesome haul Karin!!  Did you post pictures of your trip?


----------



## ShockBunnie (Oct 12, 2009)

oOo look at all the goodies to play with! awesome haul


----------



## purrtykitty (Oct 13, 2009)

I'll have pictures from my trip up on Facebook tomorrow!


----------



## fets (Oct 29, 2009)

Nice Haul!


----------



## im MAC-tastic (Oct 29, 2009)

love the color of the bases!


----------



## User27 (Oct 30, 2009)

****


----------



## fintia (Oct 30, 2009)

love the bases!


----------



## Lucas123 (Nov 4, 2009)

I want your Zoyas!!

Nice haul!


----------

